# Hello New Member Here!



## redrider67 (Jun 5, 2009)

I ran across this forum while searching for Anrdo Gel. My name is Mike and I'm 41 years old. Just started hitting the gym about 6 months ago after having 2 motorcycle crashes within a 1 year span. Good to be getting back in shape again! This forum looks to be a great place to get some good advice!

Make a post about my Andro Gel success in the appropriate section.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

redrider67 welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------

